# Look what I just found.



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm actually speechless 

Tuin Flappie 2.6ft x 2ft (0.75m x 0.6m) Small Rabbit Hutch - Next Day Delivery Tuin Flappie 2.6ft x 2ft (0.75m x 0.6m) Small Rabbit Hutch

My mice have bigger cages :frown2:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

its unbeleivable small, I wrote a review but it has to be approved lol


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

what the hell :S thats smaller than my degus cage, and like by at least a foot too!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Absolutely disgusting.
Most of their cages are 4ft and under 

I have written a very angry email to them about these prisons they are selling. I'll let you know if I get a reply.


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Disgusting 

I wrote a review too but it has to be approved. What's the point in having reviews as they will only approve the good ones surely?


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Please help me find a hutch - I have been looking for ages now and I swear that none of them have been 6ft!!! How come the majority of them are so small?

I was contemplating getting a shed for them, with an open hutch to go in for sleeping/playing in but I can't even find a suitable and affordable shed either!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Button79 said:


> Please help me find a hutch - I have been looking for ages now and I swear that none of them have been 6ft!!! How come the majority of them are so small?
> 
> I was contemplating getting a shed for them, with an open hutch to go in for sleeping/playing in but I can't even find a suitable and affordable shed either!


6x4 shed for £120  BillyOh Classic 20 Popular Rustic Economy Overlap Apex Garden Shed - Wooden Sheds - Garden Buildings Direct

6x4 shed for £115 4ft x 6ft (1.22m x 1.96m) Rustic Overlap Apex Shed - Next Day Delivery 4ft x 6ft (1.22m x 1.96m) Rustic Overlap Apex Shed

6x4 shed for £185 Overlap Apex Sheds | Garden Apex Shed

You can also go for playhouses which retail for about £150 new, but you can get them on ebay for less


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ha - thanks B3rnie!!!! I just started my own thread as realised how rude I was taking over your one! Sorry, I kind of posted without thinking.

Funny thing is - we found the same place!

Think I will get that shed - and I am soooooo excited about it too.

People will ask me what I got for Christmas - a shed! Ace.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

wow my boy wouldnt even be able to turn around in that! its aweful!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Button79 said:


> Ha - thanks B3rnie!!!! I just started my own thread as realised how rude I was taking over your one! Sorry, I kind of posted without thinking.
> 
> Funny thing is - we found the same place!
> 
> ...


Thats what I got for christmas two years ago. The shed we have, the door is in two halves a bit like a stable door so you can open the top half to see where bunnies are and make sure they don't do a runner as soon as you try to go in and they won't get scared but the sudden appearance of you being in their home.


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Thats what I got for christmas two years ago. The shed we have, the door is in two halves a bit like a stable door so you can open the top half to see where bunnies are and make sure they don't do a runner as soon as you try to go in and they won't get scared but the sudden appearance of you being in their home.


Just writing my letter to Father Christmas.... :biggrin:

Great idea about stable door! Them doing a runner is fine as the back garden is theirs to roam free anyway (as all secure) but it would help with not scaring them! The oldest is a lop eared and swear this makes his hearing bad, he NEVER hears me approaching even though I am extra loud on purpose!! I will just shake their food extra loud for a bit before opening the door!

Quick question - any ideas if sheds like this are easy enough to take down? Just that we are renting and never know when we may move elsewhere. At least with a hutch you can just move it but imagine a shed is difficult to move!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Button79 said:


> Just writing my letter to Father Christmas.... :biggrin:
> 
> Great idea about stable door! Them doing a runner is fine as the back garden is theirs to roam free anyway (as all secure) but it would help with not scaring them! The oldest is a lop eared and swear this makes his hearing bad, he NEVER hears me approaching even though I am extra loud on purpose!! I will just shake their food extra loud for a bit before opening the door!
> 
> Quick question - any ideas if sheds like this are easy enough to take down? Just that we are renting and never know when we may move elsewhere. At least with a hutch you can just move it but imagine a shed is difficult to move!


They come flat packed so they are fairly easy to take down, just a bit of a pain


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ours isn't easy to take down, never really thought about it though. The run is completely attached to it so would probably damage parts of it. 

For us although the garden is secure we have a huge fox problem so can't let the buns loose  unless I'm watching them like a hawk, which with an 11 month old baby is near on impossible. That why I had the run built onto the shed so its completely secure and fox proof (only way in is to chew through the shed, which isn't impossible but without putting them in a metal box I'm doing what I can to keep them safe). We made a hole in the side of the shed to give access to the run and then made a drop down door to close them in the shed at night.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Button79 said:


> Please help me find a hutch - I have been looking for ages now and I swear that none of them have been 6ft!!! How come the majority of them are so small?
> 
> I was contemplating getting a shed for them, with an open hutch to go in for sleeping/playing in but I can't even find a suitable and affordable shed either!


Don't know if you're any good at woodwork or know anyone that is but what my dad used to do when he fancied a new shed - he had three at one point, four if you count the kids one he made for me - was to go to Brookside Garden Centre and take a tape measure and measure up all the suitable ones and make one similar. We were kids so we would go on the miniature railway which the fair used to used to be donations at the time.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

thats got to be a wind up surely .do hutchers that small realy exist surely not


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Wooops, seem to have wrote a very honest review! Lets see if that appears on the site  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

and look at the price!!! disgusting


----------

